# Four Tank Rack



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New tile. Tanks are coming in next week.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I can see it now... Tanks floor to ceiling!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice work! So, I have to ask, who laid the tile? :wink:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that in a basement or garage? Just curious...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not lay the tile, although I have in the past. I do countertops and backsplashes, no floors. Apparently I'll be spackeling, sanding and painting next week. :thumb:

It's a basement.

Tanks only two high and two wide. They will basically fill in the rest of the wall in the back with a door opening to the access-way behind.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks nice DJ,

The tanks will fit in well.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

That's going to be a nice space for some tanks. I'd be hard pressed to have just 4!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In another year I will have 2 less people in my house. I can always expand again. :thumb:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I might have to kick a couple of my kids out to make space for one of these fish rooms!!

:thumb:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> In another year I will have 2 less people in my house. I can always expand again. :thumb:


Watch it, our generation tends to come back :lol:


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

ahud said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > In another year I will have 2 less people in my house. I can always expand again. :thumb:
> ...


I know this to be very true. Had one that moved out came back..moved out..then just crashed at home once in a while lol. Now I have another moving out but the wife already claimed that room for scrapbooking :?


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

kojak76 said:


> ahud said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


I think a fish tank or 6 would look great in a scrapbooking room


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

quentin8 said:


> kojak76 said:
> 
> 
> > ahud said:
> ...


Tried it...went over like a ton of rocks. I'm lucky i got the 240 in the living room and not the shed.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I did not lay the tile, although I have in the past. I do countertops and backsplashes, no floors. Apparently I'll be spackeling, sanding and painting next week. :thumb:
> 
> It's a basement.
> 
> Tanks only two high and two wide. They will basically fill in the rest of the wall in the back with a door opening to the access-way behind.


Oh- come on, where's you sense of adventure?! LOL! :lol: The tile looks good.

Spackeling and painting can be fun, especially since it's your "fish" room. :thumb:

It's looking good so far!


----------



## ryencok3 (Feb 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

ryencok3 said:


> opcorn:


 opcorn:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No demonstrable progress...paint next week, then tanks. Earliest I could add water would be maybe April 1.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

awwww here i am hoping for some more pictures... all i get is the one. what a tease!!!!


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D> and opcorn:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Any new updates?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Walls are painted and lumber for racks will arrive today. Pics later.

Question re the Shrimptom drain for fmueller. On the intake end of the contraption, what is the proper name for the PVC part you show on your website? I know the elbows and T's...

And what is the purpose of having something other than the end of the pipe there? The netting keeps out foreign objects...but what is the function/advantage of the part on the intake end?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pictures showing paint and the new rack. Tanks were out of stock last Tuesday so we will try to pick them up again this coming Tuesday.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

This will be awesome!

Just a question, how does tile handle the weight of the tanks? Idk what size tanks you have, but imagining my 2x55g set up on tile makes me nervous


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have tile under all my show tanks upstairs, that includes a 125G. Upstairs, the floor is tiled over wood with a layer of "mud" between wood and tile.

Ceramic tile should not be a problem in this new room installed over level concrete with proper adhesive.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you going to skin the tank rack in anyway such as adding sheetrock/greenboard/wood paneling, etc...?


----------



## Ragincajun (Nov 29, 2011)

Lookin good. I've got a 210 on tile no problems. Would think the only problem with tile is if the tanks are sitting on a tile that is not adhered to the subfloor properly.


----------



## ryencok3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Any updates for us yet? would love to see some progress since the progress on my tank has stopped


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tanks are in the garage, I'll try to do pics this weekend. There is still some ceiling work and rack painting to be done in the room so not in a rush to fill the tanks and add fish just yet.


----------



## ryencok3 (Feb 25, 2012)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: I cant wait!!


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

DJRansome said:


>


DJ, what tool did you use to cut the 2X4 like this?


----------



## Paddy-hartlepool (Apr 10, 2012)

Can not wait to see more of this


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You use a power saw set to the depth of the 2x4 and cut again and again making parallel cuts 1/4" apart until you have cuts the width of the 2x4. Then use a wood chisel to scrape out the slices and a rasp to smooth the opening. You can see a video at www.tedsfishroom.com.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rack is done and the tanks are in place. Still some finishing work to do and I don't have any water or electricity yet.

Behind the tanks to the left is a full-height space under the stairs where a utility sink will be installed.


----------



## ryencok3 (Feb 25, 2012)

yay looks so good cant wait to see the finsihed product with some fish in it!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

These are utility tanks, no decor or even coordinated stocking.

First will be some fish I already have, Pundamilia nyererei I want to spawn and Lethrinops Mbasi fry growing out.

On May 10 there will be a lot of dividers and adult haps/peacocks going into quarantine for when I put the haps in the 125G.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

I may just be dumb and missed where this was already answered. How big are those tanks? What dimensions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are 48x12 tanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are those 33 long tanks? If so, what is the amount of space you left above the tanks for access?

BTW, very nice job on the racks!! I love the way they look.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Deeda said:


> Are those 33 long tanks? If so, what is the amount of space you left above the tanks for access?


Yes. And I just realized the carpenter messed up the measurements as the top and bottom spaces were supposed to be equal. :lol:


----------



## Mjonesy88 (Apr 25, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > Are those 33 long tanks? If so, what is the amount of space you left above the tanks for access?
> ...


they still look good.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Setup looks really clean and well put together. Congrats.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good DJ!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

We have power! :dancing:

Each tank has a power strip, plus one extra power strip on a timer to power lights for all the tanks. Two flourescent fixtures (moved from elsewhere) overhead in the aisle behind the tanks. Not much room back there for a wide-angle shot.









I've built and tested one overflow drain. The laundry sink is next to complete "water out", and finally a pipe overhead for "water in".


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

woohoo! we got updates. looking good so far man :thumb:


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice setup there :thumb: I have a 'workshop' on the end of the house which is heated/cooled. I'm thinking one of the two alcoves there is going to end up housing a fishrack too.. someday


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a little update, fish are coming tomorrow.

Water In









Overflow



























Break from plumbing, Lethrinops Mbasi









Utility Sink


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

DJ...

I take it that you aren't drilling the tanks? Really curious to see how these overflows work... The concept looks neat..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've considered this for water changes myself and would like to see more detail on it, if you can DJ.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I got the idea from fmueller and a post on a plant forum. It works, I tested. Had to demonstrate to skeptical family members. Once we turn on the "Water In" spigots it will be functional. Here are links to my two mentors:
www.fmueller.com
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... ystem.html

Scroll down to the diagram, that's what helped me understand the concept.

I just copied their installations, but any questions I can help with, let me know.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh there will be a window (clear PVC) in the middle of the upper curve that does NOT have the "T". This is to check for bubble buildup that can threaten your flow.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been using a auto-water changer for a few months now. Love it! I have the drain to the sewer coming out of a bulk head on my sump. Works perfect, it'll be great on this set up!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Good stuff DJ! Looking really good man! Let's keep this going!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are the updates?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

he might've gotten lost lol. can't wait for updates.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJ....that Lethrinops Mbasi is simply stunning. Did you find him locally? I wish I had access to fish like that locally.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I had to track down the Mbasi. PM me if you want sources.

Yes, much progress has been made and fish are in but it's all messy now. I have to clean up (untangle wires and mount power strips, add backgrounds, etc.) and take more pics.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Any progress? (I have been locked out of the site for awhile now, sorry if there are updates in another thread.)


----------

